# Scioto River Catfishing With H20 Mellon



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan made the long drive over to fish the scioto tonight, we both left disapointed..Fished with fresh cut shad, and frozen skipjack..I caught one channel cat, and BRYAN GOT SKUNKED!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Truth be told both Jack & I are wanted by the ODNR as Jack got mad & beat up some kid for this fish. The kids was 10 years old & fishignt he river, Jack beat him up & stole his fish. Jack made me take a picture then we left in a hurry.

Thats my story & I'm sticking to it. I'm off to bed, it's almost 2am & I want to hit the GMR around 6am!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Bwahahahhaah mellon! That's some funny stuff. 

I really want to head over there and fish with you guys sometime.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishman, You have a PM


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Back where you belong hey Mellon head .....  I'm surprised Jen even let you out to play..............but she did and ya got :S ..WELCOME back to the REAL world of Mellon Head.................  ..........~**~


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

"The real world of Mellon head" involves spending huge amounts of money on gas, and traveling the state in search of catfish. Only to get :S .

Sounds kinda like Da King, before he quit fishing 

I gotta cut grass, then I am heading out agin, look for a full report tonight!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Fisman, you must fish with us sometime..It is a blast hearing us complain about not catching fish!


----------

